# Chaoscope



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.btinternet.com/~ndesprez





































Takes around two mins to make one, then two to three mins to render them... Dead easy and fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

This is one of my favourites (Not mine)










http://www.btinternet.com/~ndesprez/gallery.htm < Gallery

http://www.btinternet.com/~ndesprez/userglry.htm < User Gallery


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Trippy, makes me think of butterfiles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I see what you mean... download the program and try it yourself... it's so easy... you just press one button and one is made for you... then you can either edit it or just finish it off by rendering it (add textures).


----------

